# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  How to feed betta fries??

## Ang

anybody can advise me how to successfully bring up betta fries??They are soo tiny. Dun mind tell me where to buy their foods ???

Thanks

----------


## agix

If you dun mind the cost, use liquidfly comes in bottle can be found in most LFS. Comprised of mostly egg yoke. About 4.50 for a bottle.

----------


## Ang

Thanks Agix,

I had tried b4...i dun work for betta and those eggs layer.can sucess only in guppies...hahahah.
Some ppl told me to boil vegetable leafs....and let it decay to get micro bacterials....then use it to feed those fries. heard abt it b4??
anyway my breeding pair of black tetra had juz pass away...too bad.  :Sad:

----------


## RonWill

Of course it doesn't work!!!

New hobbyists should get rid of the idea that Liquidfry #1 is fry food! It isn't but instead, meant to feed the bacteria. Infusoria will feed off these bacteria and in turn get eaten by the young fry.

As for alternative micro foods for young fry, do a google on culturing infusoria, paramecium, microworms and vinegar eels.

Getting breeders to spawn is no big deal. It's bringing up the brood that's challenging.

BTW, Ang, what has the black tetra gotta do with feeding betta fry??

----------


## Ang

Hi Ronwill,

Thanks 4 yur advise.

infact i had tried to breed betta and black tetra at the same time...but betta fries is much more smaller than black tetra,so if i can sucessfully bring up betta fries whisch is soo tiny...that means i should not have problems in bringing up other breed.

btw,can u teach me how to : culturing infusoria, paramecium, microworms and vinegar eels? 

i had tried using sea monkeys but too bad those 'eggs' expired liao..cannot hatch any things....hahahaha

----------


## agix

Kaoz... really arh? kena con be the fish shop ownner. He told me liquidfly#2 can be used. Thanks for info ronwill. Think must go buy brine shrimps liao.

----------


## RonWill

Ang,
Spoonfed information has little value but here's what you need to know about *infusoria*, *paramecium*, *microworms* and *vinegar eels*.

Go through them and try to understand what's required of you. Be prepared to put in the time and effort if you're serious about maintaining live cultures.

The other thing I've learnt to accept is that free starter cultures aren't valued either... it's free and there's no loss if you can't be bothered to keep it going. Fortunately, there are many *online stores* that sells them.

Alternatively, if you're looking for a local source, I read a thread selling microworm and grindalworm cultures. There are inaccuracies in the post, ie. not all "1~5 day old fries" will reach free-swimming stage nor are all able to take microworms. (Also, the plural of 'fry' is still 'fry', not frys, not fries... we're talking fish, not french fries!)

If you're still interested, then get back to me *here* and not via Private Message or email.

One more thing. Please don't end your post with "hahahaha". It makes your message sound insincere but I can assure that you won't be laughing when none of your fry survive.

PS: My name is Ronnie. 'RonWill' is a moniker I use in online forums.

----------


## RonWill

[quote:9b895669e2="agix"]Kaoz... really arh? kena con be the fish shop ownner.[/quote:9b895669e2]
'Agix',
I don't intend to pick on anyone but you really shouldn't say that.

The internet has become a very powerful aide for information relevant to our hobby. Had you done your 'homework', you would have known which is hype and which isn't.

It's true though, that most hobbyists think of fry food as an afterthought. When caught with their pants down, they'll question and worry. Visit any forum and you'll find similar posts (one even asked if he/she could *feed bread* to the fry).

Liquidfry #1 *isn't just egg yoke alone* and some sites already mentioned that the mix "*will stimulate natural infusoria* (microscopic natural organisms)".

Since you and 'Ang' seems like budding betta hobbyists, here's a quote for you;
"_The Easy part of betta breeding is getting Betta to spawn. Now comes the Biggest challenge of the spawn"_.

... and *Robyn's Breeding and Fry Care Page*.

----------


## Ang

Wow....lots of value information and advise for me.
Thank you very much .

I will try agn to make it successful, my next plan is black neon tetra and i had oredi prepared those 'foods' for the fry, wishe me good luck and i will feed back to yurs if i had gain some thing good.

thanka agn.

----------


## PohSan

Dear Ang,

When people had tried to spend some time and effort to answer your questions and provides some useful information to you, I don't think that you should be stingy to express your appreciation. How many seconds can you save to type "oredi" instead of "already", "yurs" for "yours" and "agn" for "again"?

Regards,
Ong Poh San

----------


## agix

Ronnie, thanks alot for the web page and you are correct. I should have search the web for more information rather than listening to wrong advise and in return giving wrong advise to other people.

----------


## Shark

Hi ang,


Can U tell me why my fighting is chasing all the other fish of mine, even the female fighting fish.


Thanks 

Abdullah :rolleyes:

----------


## Ang

Hi shark,

Fighting fish's natural behaviour is like that.They will chase after any kind of fishes. I suggest you seperate it out from the rest of the fishes.

----------


## Shark

Dear Ang


Thanks for the advice

Thanks 

Shark

----------


## Shark

Dear Ang 



The guy at the fish shop said they will stay with goldfish and do chase for fun or the other is annoying them?



Thanks
Shark

----------


## Ang

Hi Shark,

I don't think its true that they just chase for fun.Last time my fighting fish bite every fishes in my tank.....that include Koi that is 4-5 times bigger than the fighting fish.
If fighting fish can stay peacefully with other fishes,then the shop would not put them seperately in bottles.

----------

